# Kaanapali Beach Club 1 bedroom and 1 bedroom deluxe?



## Almond123 (Jan 9, 2022)

I am wondering what is the difference between them?  I noticed there are both showing in DEX and I never noticed this before.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

Almond123 said:


> I am wondering what is the difference between them?  I noticed there are both showing in DEX and I never noticed this before.


I have wondered the same.  I think maybe the deluxe rooms are closer to the ocean - so better views.  I found this on the web:


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

chemteach said:


> I have wondered the same.  I think maybe the deluxe rooms are closer to the ocean - so better views.  I found this on the web:
> 
> View attachment 44986


Each floor are a little bit different (almost all units on 12th floor are deluxe). If you want to see all floors, check the pdf file zipped in this post https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/kbc-room-maps.242431/#post-1892430


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> Each floor are a little bit different (almost all units on 12th floor are deluxe). If you want to see all floors, check the pdf file zipped in this post https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/kbc-room-maps.242431/#post-1892430


Thank you!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 11, 2022)

It’s a few years old, but this photo album covers two of the Deluxe ocean front units a year or two after the remodel DRI did at KBC.









						DRI Ka'anapali Beach Club March 2015 - dougp26364
					

Maui Hawaii: One bedroom deluxe Ocean View units. Corner unit 412 and side unit 404




					dougp26364.smugmug.com


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 11, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> It’s a few years old, but this photo album covers two of the Deluxe ocean front units a year or two after the remodel DRI did at KBC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Jan 11, 2022)

Our deeded week at KBC is listed as a partial Ocean View.  I don't see that as a category so wondering if that would fall under 1 bdrm Ocean View while the units with an unrestricted view would be categorized as 1 bdrm Deluxe.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 12, 2022)

LEMONLEE said:


> Our deeded week at KBC is listed as a partial Ocean View.  I don't see that as a category so wondering if that would fall under 1 bdrm Ocean View while the units with an unrestricted view would be categorized as 1 bdrm Deluxe.


You may want to call Diamond about this question.  On the website, they have the following view categories for 1 bedroom units:
scenic view
ocean view
deluxe ocean view


----------



## LEMONLEE (Jan 12, 2022)

chemteach said:


> You may want to call Diamond about this question.  On the website, they have the following view categories for 1 bedroom units:
> scenic view
> ocean view
> deluxe ocean view


Well, we own what we own, so I don't care much either way about what it's called but thought it might shed light on the original poster's question as that could be one differentiator between the regular ocean view and the deluxe ocean view.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 14, 2022)

LEMONLEE said:


> Our deeded week at KBC is listed as a partial Ocean View.  I don't see that as a category so wondering if that would fall under 1 bdrm Ocean View while the units with an unrestricted view would be categorized as 1 bdrm Deluxe.


Have you logged into your account and looked at your Ownership Summary? That will tell you exactly what Diamond thinks you own.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Jan 14, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Have you logged into your account and looked at your Ownership Summary? That will tell you exactly what Diamond thinks you own.
> 
> View attachment 45195


Thanks for the suggestion! My screen looks a bit different because it is a deeded week (we are not members of the Club), so I don't have an Ownership Summary option).  But the unit description does state that it is a 1 bedroom ocean view.  And I remember that when we purchased it resale, the information we were provided stated that it was a partial ocean view.  So that supports my theory that the Deluxe Ocean View units have unrestricted views, while the regular Ocean Views have partial, restricted views.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 17, 2022)

I have stayed in the Deluxe Oceanviews and gave an oceanview to my mother in law once when she came with us. The Deluxe oceanviews I’ve had have always been oceanfront without blockage of the view. The oceanview units have a partial oceanview. I don’t recall the size of the two being different.  I’ve also stayed in the two bedroom units a few years. Those units are naturally larger, but their balcony is a wraparound In which you can get both an oceanview and a mountain view. None of the three units possess a full kitchen.


----------

